# Most traffic congested area in your city



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys - it's as simple as it sound... show a map or picand explain where and why...  

Here's *Copenhagen*:

The most congested areas are the 3 districs Nørrebro, Vesterbro and Frederiksberg..

This is because it's is home to the highest concentration of people as well as most of the commercial space..











Your turn mate!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Hong Kong:

Central to Causeway Bay on HK Island, Nathan Road on Kowloon Peninsula and Cross Harbour Tunnel on both areas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkth said:


> Hong Kong:
> 
> Central to Causeway Bay on HK Island, Nathan Road on Kowloon Peninsula and Cross Harbour Tunnel on both areas.


Also Argyle Street in Mongkok between the KCR rail line and Langham Place - a mix of taxis, minibuses, and buses trying to get into the stops.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Whitemud Drive, Gateway Boulevard (particularily @ 23rd Avenue) and Yellowhead Trail.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Here is a real-time travel speed map from HK developed by the Transport Department:
http://rtis.td.gov.hk/rtis/index.php


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Zwolle, NL:

The A28 motorway, it carries 130.000 - 140.000 vehicles each day, but it's only designed for 70.000 - 100.000.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

The region I live in has only about 140,000 people divided between 2 cities. The most congested part without a doubt is a traffic signaled intersection (will be an interchange in a few months) between the local expressway and a major road. What the figures are I'm not sure but to hazard a guess I would say around 50,000 vpd.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

EricIsHim said:


> Here is a real-time travel speed map from HK developed by the Transport Department:
> http://rtis.td.gov.hk/rtis/index.php


Very cool, I would make two recommendations...

1) Make it more detailed! (I'm sure that will happen soon)

2) Make it as a proportion of the speed limit... 30km/h in a 30km/h zone vs. a 110 km/h zone is different!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

For the Bay Area

http://traffic.511.org/traffic_map.asp


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

I'am living in Buenos Aires, Argentina and the rush hour is at 6 PM when people goes home after Working, the worst traffic is on Corrientes and Cordoba Avenues.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto pop: 5.6 m

Toronto has two rush hours..Morning:7:30am-9:30am
Evening:4:30pm-7ish

DO NOT TRAVEL DURING RUSH HOUR ITS A NIGHTMARE!

The most congested part would be the 401/400 highway Interchange..Over 600,000 cars travel across this Interchange during rush hour..it has been said to be one of the busiest sections of highway in the world!

This is a part of Highway 401 when traffic is very light


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

ale26 said:


> Over 600,000 cars travel across this Interchange during rush hour..


Impossible number. Researches have found and widely accepted in the traffic engineering sector, that the capacity of of a highway is 2,200 veh/hr/ln. anything more than 2,200 means it is heavily congested.

From the picture, it's 8 lane in each direction, 

for each rush hours period:
2,200 veh/hr/ln * 8 ln/direction * 2 directions * 3 hr = 105,600 vehicles

600,000+ may possibly be the daily traffic number, but definitely not the rush hours alone.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford doesn't have the major traffic issues that other cities face, but during rush hour (6-9AM, 3-6PM), it can get nasty on the highways...and it's getting worse.

The most congested area obviously, is downtown during the work-hours. 

During the rush hour, the traffic on Interstate 84 could start in Farmington, which is around 19km west of Downtown Hartford. Our other major interstate, I-91, is probably worse. Avoid Downtown Hartford during the afternoon if you are going by car.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

Zagreb is like all other european cities... during rushhour terrible....
here's a pic made by me from google earth 










red ones are congested almost all day, they are the main directions through city from the near satellite cities...
dark red are city highway congested during peak hours because it's leveled with other roads and there are many crossing with traffic lights... SW is main highway toward Adriatic Sea, and it's congested during tourist season cause of the toll booths located there...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Chicago on any of the interstates. :-[


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

EricIsHim said:


> Impossible number. Researches have found and widely accepted in the traffic engineering sector, that the capacity of of a highway is 2,200 veh/hr/ln. anything more than 2,200 means it is heavily congested.
> 
> From the picture, it's 8 lane in each direction,
> 
> ...


You need some 28 lanes to distribute 600.000 vehicles a day without huge traffic jams.


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

northsider1983 said:


> Chicago on any of the interstates. :-[


Certainly, though I'm pleasantly surprised by how light Lakeshore Drive traffic is after moving here.

The neighbourhoods north of downtown have terrible traffic -- Gold Coast, Lincoln Park, Lakeview. They are very busy commercially and feature an impressive array of two-lane arterial roads that choke to death every time a taxi stops.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

For Victoria, TX I would say the northern part of Navarro St.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

for nicosia,there are 2 main areas where congestion happens.
here are 2 pics from google earth with explanatory numbers

pic 1
avenue from western areas of the city to the city center
1= exhibition areas/showrooms
2= small industrial zone
3= embassies of USA,Russia,France,Germany,Egypt
4= 1 gymnasium,2 high schools,1 private uni,1 monastery
5= ministry of interior affairs and ministry of finance
6= business and shopping area












pic 2
end of motorway coming from the cities of larnaca and limassol
1= business area (banks and headquarters of other major institutions)
2= IKEA and shopping mall
3= general hospital,psychiatric asylum,nursery school
4= industrial areas


----------

